# Walkway pavers keep sinking



## giametti_325 (10 mo ago)

The walkway from the driveway at basement level comes up to the first floor entry in a series of broad steps along the front of the house. It was constructed using 6x6 pressure treated timbers making a frame holding brick pavers. It came with the house when I bought it 15 years ago. The pavers are constantly sinking. I've redone the walkway 3 times bringing the pavers flush with the timbers. Three years ago I excavated all the crushed stone and sand all the way down to the clay soil underneath, compacted that with a hand tamper, then tamped down layers of crushed stone and asphalt leaving only 1/2" of sand to screed for the pavers. In the past three years the pavers have sunk 1 to 2". It's time to do something again, and I'd like to have this be the last time.
Any suggestions one what to do? I don't see signs of material washing out. And the timbers don't seem to have sunk visibly.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

This site is for professional contractors visit DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------

